# Regular Season Game 63 Thread: Houston Rockets vs. Orlando Magic



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

​*(38-24)/(29-34)*

When/Where:
*Sunday, March 11, 5:30 p.m.*
*Toyota Center*​












































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Hayes / Yao*














































*Nelson / Bogans / Turkoglu / Milicic / Howard*



*PREVIEW

Despite showing marked improvement in Friday night's win over the New Jersey Nets, Rockets center Yao Ming wasn't ready to proclaim himself completely back in shape.

He's well aware that the real test, a.ka. Dwight Howard, is coming on Sunday.

"I think that will be a big test for my body," Yao said. "He is obviously a great rebounder and a dominant big guy in this league. If I can play against him right now, I'm totally healthy."

The Rockets' big man in the flat top, who is set for his fourth game since returning from a fractured right tibia, will get his health check-up Sunday afternoon when the Rockets host Howard and the Orlando Magic at Toyota Center.

Nearly a week after returning to the starting lineup following a 32-game layoff, the Rockets center is averaging 17 points and 9.7 rebounds in three games. He shooting 42.9 percent, but has been in more of a rhythm over the past two games.

The Rockets will find out just how much of a rhythm Yao is in against one of the league's other top big men.

"He's eager to get back to playing at the level he was playing at", Rockets forward Tracy McGrady said. "I'm not sure how much confidence he has in the knee, but he's getting there. It's a process. He just has to keep working himself back into shape."

The Rockets center certainly had little trouble controlling the paint against New Jersey's overmatched front line on Friday night as he routinely flipped hook shots over Jason Collins. He finished with 24 points and 13 rebounds, his best performance since returning from injury.

How he'll carry that performance over against Howard remains to be seen.

Orlando's big man is certainly the biggest load that Yao has faced since returning from his injury. Howard is 265 pounds of muscle and has been overwhelming opponents all season with his mix of braun and speed.

After the Rockets picked up a win over the Magic in Orlando earlier this season, Houston coach Jeff Van Gundy called Howard, "a monster." That sentiment has been repeated in locker rooms across the NBA.

"He's a load," Rockets forward Chuck Hayes said.

Hayes, of course, figures he'll earn the honor of helping Yao defend Orlando's center. The Rockets forward dealt with him in their first meeting, a game in which Howard had 18 poitns and 16 rebounds.

"I'll probably get more opportunities to defend him than Yao," Hayes said. "I'm pretty sure that we don't want to get the big fella in foul trouble. I did OK against him. I've got to keep him as far away from the basket as possible."

The Magic will have their own problems in trying to slow down Yao.

Despite dealing with some fatigue and his share bruises since coming back, the Rockets center has grown increasingly comfortable in finding his shooting rhythm.

He said he is getting a better feel for what defenses are doing against him.

"I'm getting closer and closer," Yao said. "When the (Nets) came with a double-team, I knew where my teammates were at, where the defense is at. I'm also trying to limit my turnovers."

He'll find out just how far along he is on Sunday.*

_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao to be tested out Dwight is the 4th best C in the game(Yao, Shaq, Amare) he had a great game against the Nuggets but this will be a tester. On the plus side Dwight is more a defensive C, so TMAC must take control in this game. The backcourt must blow em away.

I am kinda looking forward to Milicic v Hayes (yeah I know it sounds strange)


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

@ home, I feel alot better about this game. We looking real nice right now, I hope V.G. can get synder in today.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Bets on!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

are the Knicks fans rooting for the Rocket's today? lol


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

#100 steals for alston

Yao not getting doubled? Thanks Hill!~


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Throw It Down! Big Mac


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

22-17 Rock Dwight just threw one down for the Magic


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Dwight brought his game. we gotta hold him off.

Played all over Deke.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

another 30+ quarter for the Rockets....Deke got "Mashed" on by Dwight..WOW! Tmac had a nice quarter, making some nice dimes too

31-23 Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

The ref made a late call on the Goaltend by Deke...even if it was the right call, be on time, ref!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao owned Dwight Howard and Dwight owned Deke


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

synder comes in...gets a steal, 2pts on a cut & pass from Yao, & almost a assist, but Head miss the 3...ugh

The guy is instant energy, you gotta love that


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

37-29 Rock


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

45-34 Batt answers with a 3 after the Magic hit one

Synder making V.G. job ez today


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Battier blocked Grant Hill 2 (3?) times in a row


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

synder tries a "alley-oop" to Ming & Van Gundy shakes his head @ him the whole time walking to the bench for a Timeout...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

For who those who can't get this game on tv, just put this link onto your media player (no p2p program needed!), great quality and in english as well :biggrin:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> who those who can't get this game on tv, just put this link onto your media player (no p2p program needed!), great quality and in english as well :biggrin:


big props...where'd u get that? can I do this for all games?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

58-45 Rock @ the Half

Tmac giving Yao some nice Dimes & Yao had a nice Def. play on Dwight, but gave it back @ the other end. All n all, great half w/ 50+ pts....should be a recipe for a win


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Snyder looked good before a stupid, selfish play got him benched and yelled at by Van Gundy.

Yao's scoring, passing and defense are stellar.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

We are shooting 69% by the half


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Stat O said:


> big props...where'd u get that?


I saw it in a Chinese site.



Stat O said:


> can I do this for all games?


Only if that original TV channel is gonna broadcast all Rockets games


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> who those who can't get this game on tv, just put this link onto your media player (no p2p program needed!), great quality and in english as well :biggrin:


You are the man! (cause I can't rep you anymore)

Pumped to watch the second half, I thought this tipped off later than it actually did.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> Only if that original TV channel is gonna broadcast all Rockets games


This is cool. Hope it is for all the games.
Now I can watch without running to and from the tv or when I am at work or uni.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

it a big delay on the link, but still better than nothing....


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3rd foul on Tmac...ugh


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

great fake by YAO!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Blocked by Yao!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Yao is owning Dwight. But those shots have stopped falling.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

67-49 Rock...they really got it going now, but now everyone can see that!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Im not going to lie that dunk was awesome.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Holy Dwight!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wrong person fouled..............


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Greta pass by Rafer this is awesome love how Rafer is playing.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao 30 pts in 28 mins :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> For who those who can't get this game on tv, just put this link onto your media player (no p2p program needed!), great quality and in english as well :biggrin:


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao just OWNED Dwight again...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

36 points great great game by Yao what was scary was that Dwight didnt play badly. He actually played very well but Yao is too strong tall and has ridiculous atheleticism for someone that tall.

Also despite the fact TMAC only scored 19 points he was still the second highest scorer in the game and he backed that up with 10 assists in 33 mins(which is not much for him and lets not forget he had foul trouble). This 1-2 combo can really work. 

Juwan had a great game did not miss a shot. 5-5 & 4-4 from FT.
Also despite some missed shots Rafer played his hand really well with 8 assists.
Battier with 4 from 5 from beyond the arc. Plus leading the team in rebounds with 8.
30 assists by the side another good game there showing a level of chemistry not always evident before.Though the 4th was dissapointting to watch was hoping they would put the Magic away earlier.

Also whats with our centres anyone know if Jake is okay with that knee? Deke didnt get much game time. Suns tommorrow will be a true test.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao came out to play. He brought his A game tonight and now we can officially say the sleeping dragon has awoken.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Battier with 4 from 5 from beyond the arc. Plus leading the team in rebounds with 8.


You forgot his 4 blocks.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

cornholio said:


> You forgot his 4 blocks.


Thats true Battier and Yao both had 4 blocks.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

as a matter of fact yes we were rooting for you, good win for the rock to dent the magic's playoff hopes


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Just some points I thought of: Positive things
The really scary part of it was Tmac had 19/10/2stls and got rest; but he didn't try to overscore which is good. He is so Unselfish, what a great passer:clap2: 

Yao had 37/8/4/3 even though he still doesn't quite have the lift to jump as high his blocks and rebounds as he wants to. That will take another week or so I think. There were a few times when Yao jumped outta his shoes on instinct which is good, but he's still getting his wind and playing thru fatigue. On Defense that is harder than on offense rebounding, recovering, jumping, boxing out. When that comes in a few games, he will be Completely BACK TO NASTY YAO AGAIN, when he gets there the Jazz better run and duck.:lol: 

Bonzi supposed to play tommorrow, Snyder's outta the doghouse, and Rafer shot less and passed more, :clap2: 
Shane/Juwan shot and defended lights out...thanks Batman for that Killa D on Grant Hill:clap: 

Newsflash to us this team is good...LOL. It is scary how good we can be? Let's see how we play against the 2X MVP NASTY NASH tommorrow :2fing: If the pieces are all healthy In April.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

17 turnovers....Van Gundy says is a cause for concern, can't have that tonight!


----------

